# Loch Garten. Abernethy forest



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Popular during the summer because of the RSPB center for observing the ospreys nesting and feeding. However the place was almost deserted today, with a head count of four people in 3 hours as I wandered down the west side of the loch to the southern end.

The loch was partialy frozen, but thawing and breaking up. Hardly a breeze, but occasional light rain showers which turned to constant drizzle as the cloud cover closed in. I used the flash to fill in the rocks and close trees because the light under the tree canopy made it impossible to get a balanced exposure otherwise. The first four have been lightly cropped or brightness /contrast altered very slightly. The last three are as shot.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









It was better than christmas shopping  I hope you like them.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Cracking shots :thumb: Stunning scenery you guys have up there!


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

My favourite holiday spot. Lovely...many thanks.

Will be back at Easter.

Andrew


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Gods country indeed!


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

The weather will still be pishing down and, the midgies will be waking up ready for a feast  Or had you forgotten about the wee blighters?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice pics mate. It looks tranquil, just the kind of place I like to visit.

Any more?

Gary


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow. When you live in a sprawling, concrete metropolis like Birmingham - shots like these are literally a different world. 

Why go abroad I say...


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

Great shots, might be helpful to number them (I cant count for toffee) . #4 my fave mate.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics and scenery :thumb:

Is that ice on the lake?


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

singlespeed said:


> The weather will still be pishing down and, the midgies will be waking up ready for a feast  Or had you forgotten about the wee blighters?


I`m VERY lucky...the little buggers don`t seem to like me!!

Andrew


----------



## Stevel (Sep 26, 2007)

They're stunning.


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Very nice pics mate. It looks tranquil, just the kind of place I like to visit.
> 
> Any more?
> 
> Gary


8.









9.









10.









11.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stunning, 9, 10+11 are excellent, I love the mist 

What gear are you using?

Gary


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Wow, with the ice on there it looks more like scenery from Canada or something.

Stunning photos, stunning place.


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Stunning, 9, 10+11 are excellent, I love the mist
> 
> What gear are you using?
> 
> Gary


My new D60 and Sigma 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 with OS image stability. I have to say I'm impressed with the image stability, as I have had the ISO set as low as possible most of the time and therefore had a relatively slow shutter. All hand held :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

thats the sort of place we go to get away, and there is some thing about winter i love


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for looking everyone. I hope they gave a bit of escapism to a dull saturday night.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

No 4 is my favourite:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice pics sir.

Everytime I have been there I have only counted 5 or so others there...it's superb.

Peace and quiet at it's best


----------

